# expat businesses



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I was interviewed today by someone doing a masters thesis on Expat/British business owners in Spain - a few other people I know had already been interviewed

one question was asking if I think it's important to support other Expat/British businesses here

anyone who knows me will guess what I answered..... yes - but only if they're actually good at what they do - & if a local Spaniard is better then I'd recommend the Spaniard - or any other nationality....

apparently I was alone in my opinion :confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

So they others would support a business that wasn't very good ? Defies belief.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> So they others would support a business that wasn't very good ? Defies belief.


I'm not sure if they'd actually do that.... but it seemed that I was the only one who qualified my answer & said - only if they were the best - & said I wouldn't recommend someone just because they were a friend.... they'd have to be the best for the job


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isn't it a bit like the race question?

What does the colour of their skin, their sex, their religious persuasion, political beliefs, place of birth got to do with it? If they are the best for the job (including price etc.) then I would use them and recommend them.


Having said that, in my experience, I would not ask an expat in the first instance unless they had a particular skill that I could not find elsewhere. 

[ But then we speak the language and I guess that's the crux of it!]


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems to be a question orientated about where your primary loyalties lie - the place you come from or the place where you have chosen to be. To my mind it should be to the place you have chosen to be that is first to get your support rather than the place you came from.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You use the best for the job. I wouldnt care what nationality/colour/creed... I will say that when we lived in Spain, my husband always gravitated towards Brits to do any work, cos "we can speak to them" he would say. I used to get angry with his attitude (and ignore him of course lol). The same with the medical profession, it matters not what language they speak - if you're unwell being able to "verbally converse" really isnt that important IMO. The results are what matters!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> *Isn't it a bit like the race question?*
> 
> What does the colour of their skin, their sex, their religious persuasion, political beliefs, place of birth got to do with it? If they are the best for the job (including price etc.) then I would use them and recommend them.
> 
> ...





baldilocks said:


> *It seems to be a question orientated about where your primary loyalties lie - the place you come from or the place where you have chosen to be. * To my mind it should be to the place you have chosen to be that is first to get your support rather than the place you came from.


yes - I had that impression.....

in fact a later question was 'do you consider yourself to be Spanish?'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Isn't it a bit like the race question?
> 
> What does the colour of their skin, their sex, their religious persuasion, political beliefs, place of birth got to do with it? If they are the best for the job (including price etc.) then I would use them and recommend them.
> 
> ...


I think perhaps that the language question should take second or third or... priority. Unfortunately for many Brits it takes first priority and they get ripped off by somebody who has dubious qualifications/capability to do the job simply because they speak English. There are qualified translators about, if help is needed. OK they may cost a few Euros but are, 99% of the time, cheaper than getting a bad job done and losing hundreds or even thousands.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I could not use an U.K. Expat business, why? 'cos there aren't any here:clap2:


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

If an expat business was good then I would use it but equally if a Spanish company was good and the price was right, I would use that. Like in the UK, wouldn't you obtain various quotes and use the best and the most cost effective


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

My in laws have a similar problem when they go to La Marina, Alicante. They won't go to certain establishments because Spanish is not spoken. My ILs English is nonexistent.

I'm with Hepa, there are very few expat businesses here. There's a Brit who is brewing some really decent beer nearby but it's billed as Cantabrian beer, not expat beer. I choose their beer when I can because, well, it's a nice change from San Mi.


----------

